# Instalar blender (Solucionado)

## fellsword

Saludos  :Very Happy: 

Pues reinstale el sistema gentoo  :Very Happy:  Bueno, pues quiero instalar blender, pero no me deja. requiere python 3.3.0 cual no se puede instalar.

¿Como lo instalo?

Perdón por no editar el post.

Pero el comentario de @esteban_conde funciono al 100  :Very Happy: Last edited by fellsword on Wed May 22, 2013 5:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Stolz

Estoy seguro de que existe una buena razón para enmascarar Python 3.3 pero si estás seguro de que quieres arriesgarte a instalarlo aquí tienes una guía:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-953748-start-25.html

No se te ocurra usar Python 3.3 como intérprete por defecto o se te romperán muchas cosas!

----------

## fellsword

Bueno, como se puede instalar blender sin usar python 3.3.0?

----------

## esteban_conde

Para hacer esto:

 *Quote:*   

> Bueno, como se puede instalar blender sin usar python 3.3.0?

 

Tendras conseguir de un ordenador parecido al tuyo y que tenga blender instalado (se da por entendido que usando una version de blender anterior a python-3.3) construyendo el paquete binario con "quickpkg --include-config=y blender" sin comillas, luego importas el paquete creado a tu ordenador y lo instalas con emerge -G blender.

----------

## fellsword

Uhhh gracias  :Very Happy: 

----------

## opotonil

Por lo que veo en: http://gpo.zugaina.org/media-gfx/blender

Tienes en portage disponible, pero también masked, la versión blender-2.64a que por lo que entiendo depende de Python 3.2:

```

EAPI=4

PYTHON_DEPEND="3:3.2"

```

Salu2.

----------

## fellsword

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Por lo que veo en: http://gpo.zugaina.org/media-gfx/blender
> 
> Tienes en portage disponible, pero también masked, la versión blender-2.64a que por lo que entiendo depende de Python 3.2:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Gracias, pero ya intentado los overlays. Intentare otravez con este  :Very Happy: 

----------

## esteban_conde

Creo entender en lo siguiente que hay un paquete en portage que todavia no exige python-3.3.x:

 *Quote:*   

> mimaquina esteban # emerge -pv blender
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

segun eso con: echo "=media-gfx/blender-2.64a" >/etc/portage/package.unmask/blender

y: echo "=media-gfx/blender-2.64a ~amd64" >/etc/portage/package.keywords/blender

seria posible instalar blender-2.64a y creeme que he instalado paquetes con avisos más severos que el que da.

----------

## fellsword

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Creo entender en lo siguiente que hay un paquete en portage que todavia no exige python-3.3.x:
> 
>  *Quote:*   mimaquina esteban # emerge -pv blender
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

Muchas gracias, llegando a la casa lo probare  :Very Happy: 

----------

